# New in Texas



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome Jeff, I know there are some other texas beekeepers on the forum, so you should be able to get some "local" advice here on beesource


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

jjpkeller said:


> I would appreciate any tips anyone would like to give.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


Here is a good tip:

Looking Impatient and Annoyed. According to George Costanza, one should also always try to look impatient and annoyed to give your bosses the impression that you are always busy. 

Seriously,

Welcome!


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

ROFL, good one Derek!

Welcome to the beesource and to the hobby! Its a fun ride!

Doug


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

a long time ago I use to attend to a set of overwintering migratory bees in and about Gilmer, Texas.

good luck to ya'....


----------

